# Lost Storm Window out of triple track



## dds520 (Jan 13, 2008)

If anyone can help it would surely be appreciated.  Today I noticed that my entire storm window was missing.  It is part of a trple track..two storms and a screen and is about 20 years old.  I found a piece of glass in the yard, but no frame or other glass.  I am wondering if the guy who powerwashed my house broke it and cleaned it up without saying anything...anyway, how can I get one replacement storm window? Frame is about 26 x 30".  I will measure more accurately once I figure out where to go.  I stapled some plastic sheeting to the outside of the building (this is part of an enclosed porch with 9 windows), but will need a solution for spring..can anyone help???Thanks


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

You'll have to check around for compatable parts, but you could actually make one. All the big box stores (depot, lowes, etc..) carry the corners and rails, and a small variety of the mechanical parts, such as spring catches and the tab that slides in the track. The parts fit together pretty easily.

Of course, the first thing to is see if you can find a label anywhere on the windows. It's possible the manufacturer may still be around and able to make one and UPS it to you.


----------



## guyod (Jan 14, 2008)

Take the storm out of a simular window on your house. Make sure it fits in the frame your replacing. Then you can copy that like tool guy said.  I would take it to any glass shop to copy it. Just look in the yellow pages. every town has one. Doesnt seem like there is much room for error and you will need a glass cutting tool.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd call the powerwash guy, these things just don't disappear like that.  At the least, you could ask him for your frame back so you can have the glass replaced.  Of course you'll have to promise to hold him harmless for the incident.


----------



## guyod (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe stealing storm windows for aluminum is the newest thing for buying crack. I deal with enough houses with stolen copper for it not to suprise me. haha


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 15, 2008)

guyod said:


> Maybe stealing storm windows for aluminum is the newest thing for buying crack. I deal with enough houses with stolen copper for it not to suprise me. haha



A few years ago I grabbed all the old aluminum storm frames, which they were going to toss, when an apartment building got them all replaced. I cashed 'em in for almost $200! 

But I seriously doubt the power washer guy still has the frame, or would admit it if he did. But yeah, take a matching frame with you when finding the parts. Why didn't I think of that? Duh


----------

